# Stubbborn Teenage V?



## danikinney (May 26, 2012)

Hello, I haven't posted in a long while! We have a v who is nearing the year and a half mark. She WAS completely crate trained- would go in there no problem since she knows she will get a treat. Until recently, about 6 weeks ago she started to resist going into her crate when told to go in. So I bought some salami and used that for a couple weeks to get her in and we were back on track even without the salami! And now she will not listen at all! Night time is the worst, I have to lift her and push her in- she does her very best to squirm out of my arms. She has even gone for my wrist as if to bite me....but she didn't. And I treated her like I was her mother and she knew right away to never do that again. Is this just a teenage thing? We have no idea what made her change, it's almost like she's scared to go in there. Tail is completely between her legs and she is sometimes shaking. We would like to eventually leave her out of the crate at night time, but right now I don't want her to make the decision because that means she won! I think we need to get over this teenager stage before allowing her to have the run of the house Thanks!


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

I don't have any advice, but we have a 10 month old male V who is doing the same thing. He happily goes into his kennel all day... but suddenly does not want to go in at night. ONLY AT NIGHT. My husband had to trick him into getting in last night. We aren't ready to have him out at night yet -- any suggestions from the pros?


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

The teen years can be tough. You can leave nothing for them to decide for themselves. You do all the thinking. All commands are direct and with authority. No wishy-washy tone in your voice. You say it = you mean it.

As far as the crate, a way to get the crate associated with good times.

Suggestion. Put a crate in your car and whenever you go good places she rides in the crate. Bailey, our field trial Vizsla, spent hours in crates going to and from field trials with me and also with professional handlers. It was his home away from home. When he wants some peace and quiet now he just goes in and chills out. We also have a nice sleeping bag in there for him to relax on or in. At 9:00, when I go to bed he lets me know it's time and he leads me to the bedroom and into the crate waiting for me to close him in for the night.

Come to the car with her on leash. Take off leash and say "crate" and have her jump in.

She exits the crate when you put the leash on. When it is time to get in the car after a fun run or hike say "crate" as she jumps in for the trip home. At home same thing and once inside give her treats and loving.

Video of my dogs getting in their travel crate. 

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2013/06/small-safe-travel-crates-for-vizslas.html

RBD


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

I've always found the "teenage thing" to be overrated. Like humans, there's this basic distraction caused by those hormones, but they're still yours, they still remember all that good stuff you've taught them, and most importantly, they still have that bond. The task is to get past their distraction by not getting into a control struggle, to realize they're still doing the best they can, but they need a little more patience and a little more clarity and consistency.

That said, I not entirely sure what you're seeing here is a result of hormones or just plain awareness that crate time=yuck. If you've started to rely on the crate for more than good space that exclusively hers, then she has figured it out and decided that she doesnt want anything to do with it.

Rather than create drama and a control struggle, start by reframing the crate in a more positive way, feed her there, give her cool snacks and treats there, etc. So she can start associating it with a safe den rather than a cage.


----------



## danikinney (May 26, 2012)

Thanks so much for your input Yes we are working to keep it as a positive environment as it always has been. I am now throwing special treats in there through the day and we feed her in there now as well. I am home with a baby and work from home so it's not like Ruby spends 8 hours a day in there. I do try to have her in there a few hours a day so she doesn't forget how to be crated. But when I'm home, I like to have her out of the crate because that's why we have a dog I will keep up with the special treats and hopefully we can get our very good girl Ruby back....crate time is becoming stressful for me and her and of course she really doesn't want to go in! She's been known to swallow socks and baby wipes so I'm not ready to let her roam the house for a missed sock....especially when we aren't home! Thanks for your comments


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Would love to answer in depth, alas, I have no time :-[


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

As soon as you start pushing her in the crate you are already losing. 

Look at the size of the crate. Is this still suitable??? Why not start using the weekends to see how she gets on with the crate with the door open. So in other words leave her to take herself to bed but leave the door open.

It could be that she is suggesting she is ready to move on from the crate. You need to make a call. Either wait her out and give the command and don't push or waver. Or start going into a transition of moving her out of it.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

V knows that bed/crate = stuffed kong or other treat. 

He stares at me as I put it together even if I sneak out of the room to do it he'll come running when he hears the cupboards opening/closing (dont do it until AFTER they've peed or they'll never go, just stare at you), then he looks at me like 'put it in my mouth already', so I say 'in your bed' and he SPRINTS and lands in there with a loud crashing rattle, spins round to the smartest sit ever, and gets his food/toy. Kong with biscuits/veg/peanut butter lured him in, and I'm currently onto a kong jack http://www.amazon.co.uk/Kong-Jump-n...s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1375974867&sr=1-15 with little bits of kibble stuck in the spacers. 

Latest food lust for my V is this... http://www.amazon.co.uk/Veni-Dog-10...1376493195&sr=1-2&keywords=venison+dog+treats Just the tiniest end bit sliced off will make him jump into his bed, stuff it into the bottom of a kong and wedge with other things and he'll fall asleep trying to get it out.


----------



## Capa (May 19, 2013)

Great suggestions above. 

In addition; what she vaccinated just prior to starting these new behaviors? I have seen this shortly after a round of vaccines. One of my dogs had similar crate-phobia just after her first heat cycle. 

Utilizing a well-trained homeopath worked wonders in our case.


----------

